# Que faire de mon vieux Mac PPC G5



## rammstein (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai regardé sur le forum avant de poster cette discussion mais j'ai pas trouvé de réponses...

Alors en gros j'ai un Mac PPC G5 qui prend la poussière chez moi et je sais pas trop quoi en faire...

Donc j'avais plusieurs questions : 


Est-ce qu'il est possible de le "boosté" un peu avec de nouveau composants? Si oui lesquels? Et est-ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup?

Est-ce que le revendre aurait un intérêt? Si oui où est-ce que vous conseiller de le revendre?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## seb2corse (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

je suis tout nouveau sur le forum, et ton sujet m'intéresse à plus d'un titre. En effet, je possède également un mac G5 à l'origine en 10.5. J'ai voulu faire comme toi, le 'booster' et pour ceci j'ai acheté de la ram (2X 1GO). Il ramait moins... Je me suis dit que j'allais passer à Snow Leopard (10.6) pour pouvoir continuer entre autre à aller sur Itunes store, chose que j'ai faite. Là ça s'est mis à ramer sévère. Ni une ni deux, je l'équipe de 2 barrettes de 2GO, soit 4 GO au total, et là..... bah ça rame toujours. 
Conclusion: les Imac sont performants, cela va sans dire, mais il arrive un moment ou la seule solution, à mon avis, est de changer de bécane, c'est étudié pour on dirait. 
Si un connaisseur peut nous en dire plus, infirmer ou confirmer ce que je viens d'écrire, je suis preneur.

Bonsoir.


----------



## Onmac (9 Août 2011)

Salut ! 
Commence par nous dire si c'est un iMac ou PowerMac et ensuite ses caractéristiques (RAM/Processeur/etc...)
Si tu souhaites le vendre: http://occasion.macg.co/
Si tu souhaites le booster, augmente la RAM, change pour un HD plus performant, Optimise le système etc...

Si tu le vends, je suis preneur...


----------



## drs (9 Août 2011)

ou sinon tu peux me le donner 

Personnellement, je ne vends pas mes vieilles machines. J'en ai quelques unes (G3 et G4) qui me servent de serveur (fichiers, vpn...)


----------



## rammstein (9 Août 2011)

Alors il s'agit d'un PowerMac G5.

En fait ma crainte est que le booster ne change rien et que comme pour seb2corse mon ordi ram quand même...

Donc est-ce que ça a vraiment un intérêt de le booster? si oui est)ce que vous avez une idée du prix que ça peut me coûter?


----------



## Onmac (9 Août 2011)

Pour environ 10.000, tu peux avoir un truc de début ! 
Non je plaisante bien sûr. 
Fais un tour ici :http://fr.crucial.com/eu/index.aspx
Ici: http://www.macway.com/fr/category/4/disque-dur-interne
Ici :http://www.macway.com/fr/category/21/memoire

Pour savoir ta vitesse de processeur: &#63743;/A propos de ce mac 
Tu aura ta RAM actuelle, ton système ton processeur. 
Tu peux regarder ici pour savoir combien support ta machine :http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/encyclopedie-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-240136.html

Bon voilà. N'hésite pas surtout


----------



## KERRIA (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour

ça ne donne toujours pas la description du G5


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Août 2011)

> Les PowerPC 970 et PowerPC 970FX, aussi connus sous le nom de PowerPC G5, sont des microprocesseurs RISC 64 bits de la famille PowerPC. Conçus par IBM et Apple, ils dérivent des processeurs POWER 4 d&#8217;IBM. Ils intègrent l&#8217;unité de calcul vectorielle AltiVec déjà utilisée pour les PowerPC G4. Bien que nativement en 64 bits, les PowerPC G5 supportent aussi nativement les instructions 32 bits.
> Lancés en 2002, les PowerPC 970 sont gravés en 130 nm et fonctionnaient à l&#8217;origine à des fréquences de 1,4 à 1,8 GHz. Ils intègrent 58 millions de transistors. Un processeur à 2 GHz est sorti en 2003.
> Les PowerPC 970FX sont sortis en 2003 et tournent à des fréquences entre 1,6 et 2,7 GHz. Ils sont gravés en technologie 90 nm ce qui leur permet de dégager moins de chaleur que les PowerPC 970. Ils intègrent aussi 58 millions de transistors.
> Le PowerPC 970GX possède un cache de niveau 2 de 1 Mio, contre 512 Kio pour le FX.
> ...



Voila la description du G5 sur Wikipedia!

Oui j'ai rien de mieux a faire ^^ Mais bon tant que rammstein ne vient pas nous dire le contenu d'a propos de ce mac...


----------



## Invité (10 Août 2011)

seb2corse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis tout nouveau sur le forum, et ton sujet m'intéresse à plus d'un titre. En effet, je possède également un mac G5 à l'origine en 10.5. J'ai voulu faire comme toi, le 'booster' et pour ceci j'ai acheté de la ram (2X 1GO). Il ramait moins... Je me suis dit que j'allais passer à Snow Leopard (10.6) pour pouvoir continuer entre autre à aller sur Itunes store, chose que j'ai faite. Là ça s'est mis à ramer sévère. Ni une ni deux, je l'équipe de 2 barrettes de 2GO, soit 4 GO au total, et là..... bah ça rame toujours.
> Conclusion: les Imac sont performants, cela va sans dire, mais il arrive un moment ou la seule solution, à mon avis, est de changer de bécane, c'est étudié pour on dirait.
> ...



Ben, moi je peux dire que soit c'est pas un G5, soit c'est pas l'upgrade Snow Leopard.
Snow Leopard ne s'installant que sur des machines Intel, pas sur le PPC G3, G4 et G5 ! :rateau:


----------



## Onmac (10 Août 2011)

Bien vu ! J'avais pas fais gaffe...  
@Seb2Corse: Soit tu as installé *Léopard* (10.5) soit tu as un MacPro. C'est le même design que les PowerMac G5 mais c'est de l'intel.


----------



## rammstein (10 Août 2011)

désolé de donner les infos aux compte goutes mais voilà les caractéristiques de mon PowerMac G5 : 


1,8Ghz PowerPc G5
512 Mo DDr SDRAM
DD : 160 Go
Carte video : GeForce Fx 5200

j'ai regardé les sites que vous m'avez conseillé et si j'ai bien compris je peux : 


Rajouter de la RAM : mettre 8*1Go (ou 8*2Go) soit 200
Rajouter un disque Dur :  1To soit 50

Est-ce que je peux changer ou rajouter d'autre composants? La carte graphique? Le processeur?

Autres questions :


En ce qui concerne l'OS je suis "bloqué" à Leopard c'est bien ça?
Est-ce qu'en le boostant au maximum de ses capacités je peux faire tourner sans problèmes des logiciels du style de final cut pro, aperture? ou encore des jeux du style de call of duty, Civilization?

Merci encore pour toutes vos réponses!


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Août 2011)

Tu es bloqué a Leopard.

Et les applications doivent être compatible PowerPC (soit PowerPC, soit Universal Binaries).


----------



## Onmac (11 Août 2011)

Tu peux changer la CG, le HD, la RAM. 
Pas besoin de change la CM. (Tu va payer 500euros ! ) 
Comme l'a dit Dark Moineau, il faut que les apps soient PowerPC


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Août 2011)

Oui donc ça limite grandement.


----------



## rammstein (11 Août 2011)

Ouais bon bah je pense que j'ai abandonné l'idée de le booster... Je vais en avoir pour 500 et pour ce prix là j'ai presque un mac mini qui sera plus puissant.... 
Je pense que je vais le revendre à Apple : http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/reuse_and_recycle

En tout cas merci pour toutes vos infos!


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Août 2011)

Oh non le vend pas a Apple... ça te rapporteras moins.


----------



## rammstein (11 Août 2011)

mais en même temps je suis pas sur de le vendre j'ai regardé sur les annonces de Mac génération et y a plein de G5 bien plus puissant que celui que j'ai... et du coup je suis pas sur que ça intéresse des gens...


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Août 2011)

Bon bah tu fais comme tu veux.. Mais tu vendras a perte.

Désolé de pas pouvoir aider. Mais j'ai déjà des dépenses prévues, je peux pas rajouter un PowerMac G5.


----------



## rammstein (11 Août 2011)

Mais donc tu me conseilles de tenter de le vendre sur des petites annonces? tu penses que ça peux intéresser des gens?


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Août 2011)

Si j'avais l'argent je serais interessé pour en faire un serveur. Mais bon.


----------



## rammstein (11 Août 2011)

Juste pour être sûr ce que tu entends par server c'est une sorte de disque dur en réseau?


----------



## Onmac (11 Août 2011)

Je serai intéressé aussi mais bon 500euros reste quand même cher... 
Oui, un serveur et un ordi où l'on met nos sauvegarde, nos sites internet etc...


----------



## rammstein (11 Août 2011)

J'avoue que j'avais pas pensé à cette solution : est-ce que par exemple je peux me servir de ce G5 pour faire mes sauvegardes Time Machine?


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Août 2011)

Oui, si équipé d'un disque dur suffisamment grand.


----------



## rammstein (11 Août 2011)

Et a priori sur cette machine je peux installer 2 disque dur de combien de Go?
Et après quel manip je dois faire pour pouvoir accéder en réseau à ces disques durs?

Et si je décide de m'en servir comme server est-ce que je dois quand même rajouter de RAM? Changer de carte réseau?


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Août 2011)

Visiblement selon MacTracker c'est du SATA... Donc t'es peinard et tu peux y aller.


----------



## rammstein (11 Août 2011)

donc je peux prendre se type de disque : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...sata-iii-35-5900-trmin-64-mo-st2000dl003.html sans problème?

Et pour la RAM et une carte réseau?


----------



## seb2corse (11 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Bien vu ! J'avais pas fais gaffe...
> @Seb2Corse: Soit tu as installé *Léopard* (10.5) soit tu as un MacPro. C'est le même design que les PowerMac G5 mais c'est de l'intel.



Bonsoir, 

je suis passé directement de Tiger à Snow Leopard (10.6), la vendeuse apple m'a dit que cela fonctionnait mais que ce n'était pas très légal... j'ai à ma décharge que j'avais acheté Leopard pour faire les choses dans l'ordre, mais il ne voulait pas de ce CD donc j'ai mis Snow leopard dans sa couenne pour voir et Bingo! Mais par contre qu'est-ce qu'il rame!!!!

Processeur 2.16GHz IntelCore 2 Duo
Mémoire 4 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM


----------



## Invité (11 Août 2011)

seb2corse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je suis passé directement de Tiger à Snow Leopard (10.6), la vendeuse apple m'a dit que cela fonctionnait mais que ce n'était pas très légal... j'ai à ma décharge que j'avais acheté Leopard pour faire les choses dans l'ordre, mais il ne voulait pas de ce CD donc j'ai mis Snow leopard dans sa couenne pour voir et Bingo! Mais par contre qu'est-ce qu'il rame!!!!
> 
> ...



Si c'est celui de ta signature, ce n'est pas un G5, mais un Intel.
Ca qui explique que tu ais pu passer à Snow Leopard.

Mais pour avoir 2 C2D@2GHz, dont l'un avec 2Go de Ram et l'autre 8Go, je ne trouve vraiment pas que ça rame.
Faut dire que c'est subjectif comme impression


----------



## Onmac (12 Août 2011)

rammstein a dit:


> donc je peux prendre se type de disque : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...sata-iii-35-5900-trmin-64-mo-st2000dl003.html sans problème?
> 
> Et pour la RAM et une carte réseau?



Oui, tu peux y aller pour les disques (tu en met 2 comme ça, tu as 4To !!  ) 
Pour le configurer en server, je ne l'ai jamais fait donc je laisse répondre DarkMoineau ou Invité...


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Août 2011)

Jamais essayé sous OS X ^^


----------



## Invité (13 Août 2011)

Si tes accès  sur le serveur se font en Wifi, inutile de changer de carte réseau.
C'est en filaire c'est sûr que c'est mieux avec une carte Gigabit.

Maintenant, chez moi c'est la FreeBox revolution qui fait le boulot. 
Mais même en Wifi on peut mater un DivX depuis n'importe quel poste, sauf depuis l'iBook G3@500MHz, mais c'est pas la carte Airport 1ére génération qui pêche, c'est le processeur et pareil pour l'iMac G3@600MHz il a un gros débit avec le Cpl, mais le proc n'est pas assez puissant&#8230;

Pour la musique en revanche pas de soucis&#8230;


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (13 Août 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Si j'avais l'argent je serais interessé pour en faire un serveur. Mais bon.



Ca bouffe un courant électrique de folie, un G5 et donc plutôt éviter d'en faire un serveur !
Par contre, pour quelqu'un qui fait de la PAO, c'est une superbe machine.


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Août 2011)

Mouais certes un Mac Mini est plus écologique.


----------



## rammstein (18 Août 2011)

Bon après réflexion je pense que je vais en faire un serveur!

Par contre j'aurais encore 2 questions : 


Est-ce qu'il faut que je rajoute de la RAM si je le transforme en serveur?
Est-ce que niveau RAM vous me conseiller plutôt le site Crucial ou Mac way? Parce que y a vraiment une grosse différence de prix et je me demandais si Crucial c'était pas un peu de la me***e...


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Août 2011)

Crucial je sais pas, j'ai pris Kingston et c'est bien d'après ce que j'ai lu. 

Mais bon, passer par le fabricant c'est pas mieux  ?


----------



## drs (18 Août 2011)

j'achete toutes mes barettes chez Crucial, et jamais eu de problèmes, tant au niveau livraison que qualité du matériel.


----------



## Onmac (21 Août 2011)

drs a dit:


> j'achete toutes mes barettes chez Crucial, et jamais eu de problèmes, tant au niveau livraison que qualité du matériel.



IDEM !!  Aucun souci pour moi !


----------



## rammstein (26 Août 2011)

Ca y est j'ai acheté 2 disque dur interne pour augmenter la capacité de stockage de mon mac. Par contre je rencontre un petit problème : J'ai installé Mac Os Leopard sur un des 2 disques et quand je vais dans l'utilitaire disque bah le 2ème disque dur a disparu  (J'ai d'abord formaté les 2 en étendu journalisé).

Du coup ma question est-ce qu'il est possible d'installer le système d'exploitation sur un des 2 et que le 2ème DD apparaisse comme un disque dur externe sur le bureau? Ou est-ce qu'il faut que je passe par du RAID?


----------



## Onmac (26 Août 2011)

Tu vas dans -->A propos de ce Mac/plus d'info/ Matériel/ Emplacement Serial ATA (SATA) Et tu vois le nombre de disques connectés. Si il n'y en à qu'un, problème de connexion, si tu en vois 2, c'est qu'il n'est pas formater, utilitaire de disque...


----------



## Madalvée (26 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi le min me fait ça aussi dés fois. Les connecteurs doivent être sensibles. Il suffit de les reserrer ou de les bouger un peu pour qu'ils montent, le raid n'est pas du tout obligatoire.


----------



## Onmac (26 Août 2011)

Oui, dans ce cas là, débrancher puis rebrancher le tout. (Alim+nappe SATA)


----------



## rammstein (28 Août 2011)

Mais en fait je voyais pas le disque dur dans l'utilitaire de disque et j'ai reformater la disque ou j'avais installe Mac Os X et là l'autre disque est réapparu..!! Et j'avais pas toucher au fils des disque dur...

Vous voyez d'ou vient le problème?


----------



## Onmac (29 Août 2011)

Tu enlèves les 2 HDs. Tu en prends un au hasard que tu branches sur ton PowerMac G5. Ensuite tu démarres sur les DVDs et tu le formates en HFS+ (Mac OS X Journalisé) 
Ensuite, tu enlèves le HD avec système et tu montes le 2nd disques. Tu démarre toujours sur le CDs d'install et tu le formates aussi en HFS+ Sauf que cette fois ci, tu n'installes pas le système. Tu inverses ensuite le HDs (Le 1er avec système prends la place de celui de maintenant). 
Tu me suis toujours  ?


----------



## rammstein (29 Août 2011)

C'est bon ça fonctionne!! J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit Onmac et j'arrive à voir mes 2 disques durs sur le bureau! 

J'ai pas trop compris où était le problème mais ça fonctionne!

Merci à tous!


----------



## Onmac (29 Août 2011)

Ok, tant mieux alors ! Donc tu vas en faire quoi ? Un serveur ?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (2 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ok, tant mieux alors ! Donc tu vas en faire quoi ? Un serveur ?



Un serveur sur une machine aussi gourmande en énergie, faut être fou !
Un Mac-Mini peut consommer plusieurs KA de moins sur une seule journée !


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Septembre 2011)

on fait avec ce qu'on a.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (2 Septembre 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> on fait avec ce qu'on a.



... et on a ce que l'on mérite, bravo pour ta réponse pleine de bon-sens ^^


----------



## Onmac (2 Septembre 2011)

Tu n'as pas compris. Il demande comment recycler son PowerMac G5. C'est pour éviter d'acheter une autre machine.
Donc ici, on fais avec *LA MACHINE PROPOSEE*


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (2 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Tu n'as pas compris. Il demande comment recycler son PowerMac G5. C'est pour éviter d'acheter une autre machine.
> Donc ici, on fais avec *LA MACHINE PROPOSEE*



Arrêtes donc de me prendre pour un pigeon, il s'agit bien de faire un serveur à partir d'un G5.



> Bon après réflexion je pense que je vais en faire un serveur!



Et je dis juste qu'en terme d'*écocitoyenneté*, c'est pas très responsable.
Maintenant si vous ne voulez pas l'entendre, ça vous regarde.
Je suis là pour dire qu'un G5 est un gouffre d'énergie, pas pour faire votre éducation.


----------



## Onmac (2 Septembre 2011)

A partir où l'on fais un serveur (machine qu'on n'éteint jamais), elle consommera forcement, certes après certaines plus que d'autre. Mais le fait est le même


----------

